# soldiers, buffalo, phoenix worms



## vizzyuk (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey all at the mo i im feeding my leos on your "common variety" (mealies crix lox - all gut loaded and dusted).

someone has recently mentioned the buffalo worms, phoenix worms and soldier worms to me. are these any good for leos? and should i add them to the list of what i already feed my leos, or replace "x" with them? also how would i keep them alive and gut load them?

sorry for the questions and ta in advance

viz


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

all depends on your leo, i tried mine on phoenix worms and they didnt want to know. Now they have mealies, locusts & dubai roaches with an occasional wax worm.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

By soldier worms I assume you mean soldier fly larvae ? They are the same as phoenix worms. Buffalo worms are too small for adult leopard geckos.


----------



## vizzyuk (Apr 14, 2008)

Blaptica said:


> By soldier worms I assume you mean soldier fly larvae ? They are the same as phoenix worms. Buffalo worms are too small for adult leopard geckos.


 
yup the larvae, are the buffalos any good for hatchlings then? and are they and better nutritionally than mealies, or lox?


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

I breed buffalo worms for a variety of baby lizards. They are excellent. I have never heard of any nutritional analysis for them, but they eat a bigger range of foods than normal mealworms and seem to be easier digested. They are very wriggly and are easily fed from a shallow sided bowl. 

I have used them for baby leopard geckos in the past. 

I think they are not more often available because they are a pest in cricket, mealworm and locust breeding colonies, and i suspect the big livefood breeders would rather not have them on their premises.


----------

